# when will they come ?



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

Live in meigs co. Searched high and low for blacks , cant find em, can finc yellows thohgh. Tryin to decide when to take my measley 2 day vacation from work , any thoughts from anyone would be appreciated, , good luck


----------

